

HTML5 Solitaire Game - georgephillips
http://solitaire.cloudvent.net/
Built this game using backbone.js, HTML and CSS. Anyone keen to read about how it was made? Any feedback about the game?<p>Nice wee surprise for people when they win
======
Kequc
Terrifying win event.

~~~
georgephillips
Thanks, bet you were expecting some extravagant effect of flowing cards.

~~~
Kequc
Instead I think I'm going to be dreaming about HAL 9000.

------
golergka
It's very nice, but javascript alerts for wrong moves are very out of place.

~~~
georgephillips
Yep, I will take those out today

